# Illustrator CS3: Schrift "verdicken"



## mipZH (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen
ich möchte eine Schrift "aufblasen", d.h. nicht einfach vergrössern, sondern von innen her verdicken. Da ich die Outline separat verwenden möchte (diese könnte sonst verdickt werden, was die ganze Typo dicker macht), möchte ich die Typofläche verdicken. 
Bei Freehand früher ging das: Man könnte meherer Oiutlines setzen, und so die Typo ummanteln und also verdicken. 
Geht was ähnliches auch mit Illustrator?
Danke für Tipps!

Michi


----------



## smileyml (28. Juli 2009)

Und wenn du die Fläche mit Kontur (also als ein Vektor) umwandelst und so aus der "verdickten" Kontur wieder eine Fläche machst und sie mit Hilfe des Pathfinders zur bestehenden Fläche hinzufügst?! Es ist klar, das du die Schrift vorher in Pfade umwandeln musst. Aber dann hast du eine veränderte Fläche und die Kontur steht wieder zur freien Verwendung bereit.

Ich hoffe man versteht das halbwegs.
Grüße Marco


----------



## mipZH (28. Juli 2009)

Nach Adam riese würde ich dann aber das ursprüngliche Outline verlieren, oder?


----------



## smileyml (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn du davon keine Kopie erstellst, ja.
Aber wenn die alte Outline genutzt werden soll, quellen die Buchstaben ja quasi drüber hinaus?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (28. Juli 2009)

Moin
Objekt -> Pfad -> Pfad Verschieben
Aber wäre es nicht sinniger echte Bold/Black-Schnitte zu benutzen?

mfg


----------



## mipZH (4. August 2009)

... Danke für die Tipps!
Von dem Schrifttyp gibts leider nur einen Schnitt. 
Grüsse
mip


----------

